# Unitronic Port Flashing for 2016 A3/GTI *Now Available*



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic® is pleased to announce the official worldwide release of its Performance Software for the 2016 "locked" ECU's* found in the GTI®, A3®, TT® and Octavia® RS®.

Unitronic has precisely re-calibrated the engine control unit (ECU) to deliver maximum performance while ensuring complete OEM-like reliability and driveability from Volkswagen’s latest generation of the turbocharged four cylinder 2.0-liter TSI engine found in the MQB chassis. Unitronic’s Performance Software is programmable directly through the OBD-2 port and is UniConnect+ compatible. Within minutes you’ll be enjoying a total night-and-day driving experience.










UniConnect+ is Unitronic’s End-User Programming and Diagnostic Interface, which gives its Clients the freedom to flash their Engine Control Unit (ECU) and their Transmission Control Unit (TCU) from the comfort of their home or garage. It is no longer necessary to schedule an appointment at an Authorized Unitronic Dealer to have your performance software installed, removed, upgraded or reflashed. UniConnect+ empowers its Unitronic Performance Software Clients with the freedom to tune their vehicle at their will.

To flash MY2016 GTI / A3 / TT / etc. Be sure your UniConnect+ firmware has been succesfully updated to v3.20.01. You can confirm this in the loading scroll during UniConnect+ application start-up.

*Applications*
MK7 VW® GTI
8V Audi® A3
MK3 Audi TT
5E Skoda® Octavia RS

For more information, be sure to contact your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer to get yours now!



*Subject to ecu box code availability.


----------

